# MK4 GTI DEPO LED tail light problem...



## golfman1.8t (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi guys...its been a while since ive been on here they cancelled my account so I had to open a new one so Im not a ROOKIE at this but i am having a strange problem and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice? 

I replaced my old HELIX LED tail lights with a set from DEPO and every since I did the top row of lights will not shut off even when the car is turned off. It seems their is a constant low voltage that is feeding the top row and i cant figure out why. I tried replacing the headlight switch and its still doing it. Can you guys give me any advice on what i can do? Id greatly appreciate it!

I provided a link to the old set I had and the new set...the first link is the old and the other is the new. With the HELIX lights I did not have any problems.

1. http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/pr...d=500&osCsid=2066d85118b3ad537d871c60f68024d7

2. http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/pr...=1567&osCsid=2066d85118b3ad537d871c60f68024d7


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

sound like a short inside. i would unplug each plug one by one on each side and see what makes it go off.

other then that i would just plug in the old lights one at a time and see if one old and one new makes it go away. i have a feeling there is a short somewhere.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Have you measured the voltage? Just curious if they are getting the full 12volts.


----------



## golfman1.8t (Nov 2, 2011)

Maxpowerz said:


> sound like a short inside. i would unplug each plug one by one on each side and see what makes it go off.
> 
> other then that i would just plug in the old lights one at a time and see if one old and one new makes it go away. i have a feeling there is a short somewhere.


I installed the old ones the the problem went away. there must be a short in the wiring or I have a feeling the wiring is incorrect. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## golfman1.8t (Nov 2, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> Have you measured the voltage? Just curious if they are getting the full 12volts.


I havent tested the voltage yet. Im going to look at the wiring first and see if thats the problem. 

Thank you!


----------

